# ABT's w/ lil smokies??



## buttsmoker (Sep 12, 2008)

Gonna give this a try tom... My question is would it be ok to dice the lil smokies and add them to the cream cheese or am I better of leaving them whole??


----------



## ddave (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree with Ken.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I put 'em right on top and wrap the whole thing in bacon.  Last time I wrapped the Lil' Smokie in a salami slice and wrapped that whole thing in bacon.  Yum, yum!!

Although it may seem redundant to smoke a Lil Smokie, they sure are good on the ABTs.

Dave


----------



## 1chaos52 (Sep 12, 2008)

I just made some last weekend with lil polskies which are just small kielbasa and they were unbelievable. I made 30 of them for people at a party and they were gone in 15 minutes. Haven't tried it with the lil smokies yet, but sure it will be about the same.


----------



## smokin' dick (Sep 12, 2008)

I slice them in half the long way so they will fit in with a slice of pepper jack cheese, but whole is good too!


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 12, 2008)

What a clever idea!!   I've got some pimento cheese I made in the fridge that would be really good stuffed in around a 'lil smokie'.   Those sound really really good.


----------



## flash (Sep 12, 2008)

We use Lil Smokies all the time. Pretty much the best, but we have been trying to make ABT's alittle more healthy. Low fat cream cheese, low fat Cheddar cheese, half a strip of bacon and we cut the Lil Smokie length-wise so we can do two ABT's instead of one. I don't see a problem with your idea though either.


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 12, 2008)

I call mine pigs in a canoe.  Slice the japs in half an stuff, then put the pig on top!  Hold em down with a toothpick.  Might fine eatin!


----------



## mgwerks (Sep 13, 2008)

I've never tried them with smokies - can't wait to, though.  Always looking to expand my smoky horizons!

I make my 'South Texas Afterburners' with chorizo, mixed cheeses and minced Chipotles, all wrapped in bacon.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 13, 2008)

That sounds really good! I like your thinking! scrumptious!


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 13, 2008)

Whole smokies is the norm, however I bet diced smokies topped with a whole smokey may be outrageous!!!


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 13, 2008)

If you need the pimento cheese recipe holler - it's from Cuisine at Home and I can post it if you need it.


----------

